

Oklahoma Senator Tom Coburn Commits the Gambler's Fallacy - JDGM
http://harry-lewis.blogspot.jp/2013/05/congressional-math.html

======
JDGM
The exchange in the comments between Bill Gasarch and the author is excellent:

BG: "When I hear idiocy like this I wonder--- does Coburn KNOW he's wrong and
says it as a thing one says as a politician (like when I say 'I know you can
all prove this by induction') or does he actually believe it?"

HL: "That is a good question. My guess is he knows it isn't true, but it is
political populism, spouting unscientific folk nonsense to be one of the
people -- when it serves his political purpose, which is in this case to pooh
pooh the need for government regulation. But it is also possible he really
believes it -- he sounds convincing in the video, but of course that is how
politicians make a living."

In particular, " _he KNOWS he's wrong and says it as a thing one says as a
politician_ " is a phrase look forward to using in future conversations.

